# problemas con desmontar la unidad de cdrom

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos. hace como, mÃ¡s o menos, aÃ±o y medio que probe getoo en mi portatil, un acer aspire 3000 wlmi, to ha funcionado de lujo y me he enseÃ±ado mucho sobre linux.

El problema que tengo es el siguiente, ayer encendÃ­ mi portatil y me aparecia en kde como si hubiera insertado un cdrom en la unidad y este estubiera desmontado, pero no hay ningun cd dentro, introduzco cuaquier cd o dvd y no me los monta, he probado a hacerlo con mount /dev/cdrom, a tocar el fstab, por si lo tubiera mal configurado o algo, aunque creo que no es por que siempre ha funcionado de perlas.

Y sin estar ningÃºn cd insertado, el iconito de la barra de kde, sigue mostrandome como si hubiera un cd insertado pero esta desmontado y por supuesto no me monta ningun cd o dvd, en la konsola me muestra que el dispositivo esta desmontado y que no puede montarlo porque no se ha insertado ningÃºn cd o dvd, no se no lo entiendo.

Â¿hay algun demonio que sea el que controle los montages?, Â¿se ha rallado este demonio?, Â¿emergerlo de nuevo lo arreglaria?...

no tengo ni idea.

P.D. mi versiÃ³n del kde es la 3.5.5.

Agradeceria que pudierais ayudarme, gracias.

----------

## darkevil

Echale un vistazo a esta pagina: http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/98

Fuera a parte de lo anterior intenta esto, prueba en una consola:

```

mount

```

y mira a quien te hace referencia el montaje de la unidad

Comprueba tambien con dmesg donde se hace referencia a tu unidad de cd, ya que no tiene porque ser /dev/cdrom,

esto depende de la configuracion del kernel, yo por ejemplo, lo tengo configurado de tal forma que me aparece en /dev/hdc.

haber que te aparece y cuentanos. Ahora mismo es lo unico que se me ocurre.

----------

## natxoblogg

Gracias darkevil, si mi punto de montaje es el /media/hdc, como el tuyo, pero... me sigue sin montar.

la pagina que me has linkado me ha dado buen rollito, lo malo es que yo si que quiero este demonio, por lo menos el iconito del cd ya no me sale, al desactivar y volver a activar este demonio de kded, pero es lo que te digo, me sigue sin montar los cdrom's. Me apermanece desmontado, este demonio no me lo monta y desde konsola tampoco.

----------

## gringo

puede ser que hayas actualizao el kernel ? Lo digo porque si has actualizao y usas el nuevo driver que ha salido el nombre del dispositivo puede haber cambiao ( p.ej. /dev/hdc podría ser /dev/sr0 o algo asi). Que dispositivos te detecta el kernel en la carga ? Si no lo sabes déjanos ver que te dice al ejecutar :

dmesg | grep [sh][rd][abc]

saluetes

----------

## natxoblogg

ganyan ~ # dmesg | grep [sh][rd][abc]

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6 udev vga=791

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2000-0x2007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2008-0x200f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-833S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

Adding 497972k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:497972k

De todas formas, llevo sin actualizar el kernel hace mil, i esto me ocurre desde que puse el mensaje en el foro.

no se que podra ser... 

sospechoso...

----------

## jgascon

Mira a ver si hay algún proceso que esté usando el dispositivo:

```

fuser -m /dev/hdc

```

Si hay algún proceso que esté accediendo al cdrom te devolverá el pid (número) del proceso. Después puedes ver el nombre del proceso con un ps:

```

ps aux | grep pid

```

----------

## natxoblogg

mmmmm, no, no hay ningún proceso que esté utilizando el cdrom.

he probado el scrip que hay en la pagina que me pasaste darkevil, y tampoco me funciona.

saludos y feu bondat.

----------

## natxoblogg

Chicos!!!!!! solucionado!!!!!!

Probando, probando he echo un scrip como el de la pagina que darkevil me paso pero iniciando el demonio de kded que monta los dispositivos...

se be que lo que se rayaba era este demonio asi que lo que hago es iniciarlo y pararlo a mi antojo para que funcionen la lectora de cdrom.

gracias por vuestra ayuda en serio.

salut y feu bondat

```
#!/bin/bash

ruta=`/dev/hdc $0`

mount $ruta

dcop media:/-`pidof media:/` KDirNotify-1 FilesAdded $ruta
```

----------

